# Rerecording of an old song



## RhythmOvPain (Jan 9, 2017)

[Video=youtube;D8OIza-_PWE]https://youtu.be/D8OIza-_PWE[/video]


----------



## 8livesleft (Sep 6, 2017)

RhythmOvPain said:


> [Video=youtube;D8OIza-_PWE]https://youtu.be/D8OIza-_PWE[/video]


Awesome! Something closer to my genre! Haha

Great riffs and playing there. 

Have you tried recording with a DAW? I also suggest EZ Drummer or try Session Drummer. It comes free with Sonar. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 20, 2018)

I  really liked this one, and I am always so impressed when I see someone play... it looks so complex... amazing stuff! Thanks for sharing...


----------

